# Film Making panel at GSFC



## Rivercoon (Jan 29, 2020)

I am putting together a Fury Film Making panel at Golden State Fur Con by LAX the first weekend in April.  Looking for people wanting to join in to talk about their narrative projects.


----------



## Rivercoon (Feb 9, 2020)

Still looking for panel members.  I need to hear from you by Feb. 15.


----------

